# Andrzej Buryan Photography



## buryan.ch (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello PhotoForum members,

I would greatly appreciate if you could take a look at my photo blog and let me know what you think about it, thank you!

Andrzej Buryan Photography: http://aburyan.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/buryan.ch

Cheers,
Andrzej


----------



## amolitor (Jul 12, 2013)

Not bad, not bad.

Also, not stunning or superb.

You have some ideas, and that's good. These look like the pictures made by someone who's seen a lot of other people's pictures, someone who is starting to think about how to make those pictures. You're making a lot of different kinds of pictures, and all your pictures look like pretty good pictures that are a lot like another picture you saw somewhere else.

I think that, pretty soon, you should focus on one or two kinds of pictures and try to make some very very good pictures of that sort. You might do a bit of reading about whatever kinds of pictures you decide to work on, to find out what sorts of ideas other people have had about that kind of picture.

For example, I see many street scenes. These are pretty interesting pictures of people doing things in public, but street photography can be so much more than just a record of some sort of interesting looking person. Reading about street photography can help you understand the kinds of things those pictures can be when they're very very good. Then you can make your own pictures, based on your own ideas about what a street photograph ought to be.


----------



## buryan.ch (Jul 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Not bad, not bad.
> 
> Also, not stunning or superb.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the advice, you're definitely right that I should focus more on one kind of photos.


----------

